# Best time to level...



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Is there a certain frame that is best to level or is it based solely off how my lawn is growing/greening up in the spring. I would like to get it done for the heat of summer gets here.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm slightly south of you. I'm going to wait until early may. give the bermuda time to get growing but before it's 150 degrees and 200% humidity.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Last year I did it around March 15 and it took about 3 weeks to fully grow out, weather was around 70. If you do it in May, June it can grow out in like a week but it tends to be hotter (80s-90s)and more exhausting.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have done most of my leveling in the spring. Recovery may be a bit slower, but I like to get it done when the weather is favorable and then enjoy it all season.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

chadh said:


> I'm slightly south of you. I'm going to wait until early may. give the bermuda time to get growing but before it's 150 degrees and 200% humidity.


I live pretty close to you. Have you put out any pre-emergent yet?


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

I am in Montgomery, and I believe this weekend will be the first cut on the new sod. Plan on putting pre-em out after that.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

dman said:


> chadh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slightly south of you. I'm going to wait until early may. give the bermuda time to get growing but before it's 150 degrees and 200% humidity.
> ...


I did last weekend.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

i haven't put out my second app of prodiamine yet. I did my first app in October. Planning on doing mine next weekend.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

chadh said:


> dman said:
> 
> 
> > chadh said:
> ...


I put mine out last weekend also. I hope it was not too wet.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I'd vote for early May as well. You need night temperatures at 60 or greater, Bermuda doesn't like shade, whether from trees or sand, and it uses its carbohydrate reserves to grow above the sand before it can use photosynthesis to grow normally. It's best to always have some green peeking through the sand but it's very tempting to try to minimize the number of sand applications.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I level May and September of 2019. Probably will do the same this year


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Late April both times I've done it.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Cory

Roughly do you remember the recovery time?

I have done it in the past around June all the way into early September...and I would love to beat the heat this year.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn about a month for most of it, thicker spots took a bit longer. Here are some security camera shots from last year after one month


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Cory

Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------

